# Massive Audio BX4



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Massive Audio Nano Bit BX4 Amplifier 120W RMS x 4 4 Ohm 480 w x 2 Bridged | eBay

The reserve on this auction is unbelievable for how much power you get from this tiny amplifier. I had the front channels running my 2 ohm midbass drivers and the rear channels were bridged for a single 12" subwoofer.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great amp and an even better price for this, buying this will sedate your car audio needs.


----------

